# Dell Inspiron 15.6" Laptop Screen Protector and keyboard cover



## Kaplan (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi Everybody!!

I need good *screen guard and keyboard cover* for Dell Inspiron 15R SE laptop. 

I have a bad habit of having tea-coffee when using laptop   I checked with Dell customer service, they are not selling screen guard and keyboard cover in India but its available for sale in Dell US site.

I found there are some screen protectors in ebay and snapdeal. Brand like scratchgard is famous for screen protection and saco is available in both screen guard and keyboard cover.

Please suggest any brand which supports anti-glare, anti-Smudge coating, anti-fingerprint etc. in screen protector. And a keyboard cover which can protect from dust and does not lose transparency easily. 

Thanks for all your advice.


----------

